# 1968 convertible header bow question



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

My original 1968 header bow has some slight surface pitting. Will this be seen at any point after a new top is installed? Isnt there a vinyl cover that is glued to the header bow or perhapse padding then vinyl covering? My mechanic remover the top so I cant use my car as a reference. Seems 400.00 could be spent better elsewhere.


----------

